# Summer activities for toddlers



## Livingindubai (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I've recently moved to Dubai and I am looking for summer activities for my 2.5year old child. I know I can enroll her in the summer camp at the nursery I've selected for her. But I wanted to see what other options are available for the summer for toddlers. Any free activities around Dubai,? or any particular summer camps anyone can recommend? All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!


----------

